# Kentucky Camp Corral



## 104528 (May 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, my name is Sharon and I'm new to this site. Just wanted to chat about my Kentucky motorhome that I purchased about 3 weeks ago. 

I had never heard of this make before and was wondering if anyone has any good or bad things to say about them. 

It's a 7 berth 2006 and I do think it's stunning but there is little info about them.

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon had one a couple of years ago, well known make in Italy but hardly heard of over here. Good value for money, have you got the ford or Mercedes base? The single rear wheel Mercedes base rolls a bit I was told and could do with air bags. No problems with the twin rear wheel Ford, which is what I had.

Conversion was reasonable quality let down by poor quality foam in the cushions. Apart from that we never had any problems, and were well pleased with it.

Resale values are not good, dealers don't like them as most people have never heard of them. As far as I know only "Trucks R Us" and "Roy Wood transits" sell them.

Olley


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

I had the exact same one as you have - 7 berth with a ford front. Ours was a 2005 model. Couldnt find many faults with it. We recently bought the new Lakia X700 but found the Heating system on the kentucy much better (diesel blow heater). Only fault with them was in the freezing winter time the back bunk would be very cold down that end of the van. We travelled over to France, switzerland, alps etc with it and didnt have one bit of bother with it. 

We travelled with friends who have a benimer to france (last trip with it) and they kept slagging how we would probably break down with our kentucky. We had the last laugh as they were the ones who found it difficult to travel around the alps and on very steep hills as they kept overheating didnt have the power that we had on the steep hills and kept getting stuck on soft ground. 

They are a stunning looking motorhome from the outside and very well laid out inside - loved the size of the bunks in the back. People will run the motorhome down and others will think its great. Its like a fiat car - people run them down but they still sell!! We loved ours and would have bought another one but the dealer in Ireland here stopped selling motorhomes. Happy camping.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi, Roy Wood Transits nr Reading used to be the only UK dealer but Steve Wood sold the franchise to Trucks R Us earlier in the year. 
He's concentrating on the Cavarno and Innovation range (like ours) and the new RHD Westfalia's. 
Steve put it something like this, 'the Kentucky is good, but just another large whitish coachbuilt with masses of similar competition, whereas they have expertise in small Transit based campers and are relatively unique'. 

Andy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Hi, Roy Wood Transits nr Reading used to be the only UK dealer but Steve Wood sold the franchise to Trucks R Us earlier in the year.
> He's concentrating on the Cavarno and Innovation range (like ours) and the new RHD Westfalia's.
> Steve put it something like this, 'the Kentucky is good, but just another large whitish coachbuilt with masses of similar competition, whereas they have expertise in small Transit based campers and are relatively unique'.
> 
> Andy


Don't think that's right Andy, we bought our's from trucks in 03 he had a stack of them, so he must have been a dealer. Both him and Roy wood split the shows between them, so I doubt he was a grey importer.

Olley


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Kentucky/Rimor*

I think its about time that I put the record straight on Rimor and Kentucky MH's I keep reading on here that they are rare this is simply not true. They may be rare to all the users that go off for an odd weekend with a couple of longer breaks during the year and perhaps use campsites frequently but to us motorsport people they are the most common MH. Visit any paddock at any decent size Motocross meeting and you will see lots. Visit the Weston Beach race or internationl races or the British & Irish GP's and you will see them from all over Europe. These motorhomes are used most weekends and often during the week for practise days. The reason they are so popular is the size of the garage. The Merc version certainly needed air suspension on the rear, the ford is fine with the twin rears. The Ford also having RWD and traction control gets out of wet grass something the *Fix It Again Tommorrows* struggle with. Ours has been 100% trouble free apart from the onboard gas regulator. The control system has provision for solar control built in and excellent control over battery charging with 3 options. I now am thinking about a change as it is now 3 years old in 2 days and already have a buyer waiting in the UK if I do sell it.This MH is very sellable to racing folk. The problem is with all the troubles posted about other MH's on here what could I buy that is better value for money? Ours was bought from Steve Wood and I have had great service from them as they service the MH on each visit we make back to the UK.


----------

